# [Kaufberatung] Grafiktabletts



## Johnnii360 (27. Januar 2008)

Yâppô!

Da ich endlich mal in Sachen Design mich verbessern und auch flexibler werden, und mehr Möglichkeiten haben möchte, will ich mir in der nächsten Zeit ein Grafiktablett zulegen. Leider kenne ich mich damit aber überhaupt nicht aus. Ich weiß nur, dass Wacom die beste Firma in der Hinsicht ist, leider aber auch sehr teuer.

Ausgeben möchte ich aber nicht unbedingt so mega viel. 80EUR sind nämlich schon zu teuer für mich. Ich habe schon Drei ins Auge gefasst: Axdia Odys Multi Graphic Board, Wacom Bamboo One oder Aiptek HyperPen 8000U Pro & Mouse.

Einsatzgebiet ist hauptsächlich das zeichnen von Grafiken für Homepages. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja auch Bessere wie meine gezeigten, die genauso viel kosten.

Ich würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen.


----------

